# Ponce to Dunlawton Intercoastal Fishing Report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Was Hot windy as heck! Fished the Docks from Ponce to Dunlawton Saturday. 

8 Flounder 6 keepers- largest just over 4lbs.
3 Blues threw them back
2 keeper whiting 
and one break off either large Trout or Snook 

The Docks to the South around Inlet Harbour were most Productive. 

Used 3in Nuclear Chicken Gulp on 1/4 oz. yellow Jig Head


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good job Jigmaster.
Flounder was my another favorite target besides rockfish (striper bass) and tog (blackfish) when was fishing in MD, VA and NJ. A combo of bull menow and squirze strip is deadly for flouder there. It is good to hear someone is doing well here. Although I have not had luck with any fish lately, I will give a trial at Dunlawton this thursday PM. Any one has any more tips?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*What Dock?*

I've heard of a dock around the inlet, but exactly where is it? Does it costs to get in?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dock*



patindaytona said:


> I've heard of a dock around the inlet, but exactly where is it? Does it costs to get in?


Pat-there is one u can use at inlet Harbour 
its just a couple bucks.

There is strong current there @ high tide going out so i prefer the incoming. 


The thing with Flounder you have to keep your Bait moving to find them i usual fan cast either artificial or live Bait. meaning 1st cast would be under the Dock then 9oclk then 3oclk then 12,
2,10,1,11 then Jig the Pilings. Remeber if you get there cast out then sit down and wait for them to bite your hook you wont catch much except maybe a Catfish they will usually hone in on your Bait. 

There is alot of Flounder in the River right now alot more than last year im not sure why. 

There is a spot near the Coast guard Station that is deadly.


Oh yeah dont focus too much on the long Cast they are usuall around the Dock say 60ft radious. Most of the time right under it. Or the relief Bridge by Howards Bait and Tackle on Dunlawton.

Good luck!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Jigmaster. I tried for a few hours this morning under Dunlawton(East side pier). No luck, just a couple small jacks.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

When is high tide compared to say.....Sunglow report? I know it's about 3 hours later on the Halifax, but what about the at the Inlet pier being so much closer to the ocean?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Tide*



patindaytona said:


> When is high tide compared to say.....Sunglow report? I know it's about 3 hours later on the Halifax, but what about the at the Inlet pier being so much closer to the ocean?


Add 1hr. for the inside of the Inlet from the Sunglow Pier Time and the Dock at Inlet harbour should be 1.5 hrs. with the Full moon we may have flood tides with not much change getting closer


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I happened to be around Disney area yesterday. Knowing the congestion on I4 eastbound, I went west instead and fished couple of hrs at Gandy Bridge. Mango bite came on right before dust then down after dark as the tide switched. Ended up with many mangos but only 2 about 12 inches. They are delicious but very expensive considering the gas cost. I will try Dunlawton or maybe even Harbor Inlet next week.


----------

